# Potomac tidewater angler 100



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about picking this kayak up to try out the whole kayak fishing style. I've fished out of old sit inside kayaks before and disliked it. But I think the sit on top style will really benefit me. And I'll enjoy from what I read and see online. My question is. Would you recommend this kayak for a new comer ? I like the size of it for transportation and storage. If you don't think that's a good kayak for a new comer what one would you think of for someone new and what are a have to have accessory with kayak fishing ? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Its probably best you describe where you would be using the boat. Lake, creek etc... and then what $$ you are budgeting for the boat purchase. 

When that information is known the good folks in this forum usually start giving advice and they may be aware of options (used) that you may be interested in checking out. 

Most importantly, if at all possible try before you buy. That's the best info I can give you.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nimi fisher5,
If you could spend a little more, I'd steer you away from Potomac, KL Industries, SunDolphin, Water Quest and Pelican kayaks. These brands are not made of a rotomolded composite material, therefore they tend to be a more brittle plastic material. A good hit on a rock, dropped while loading/unloading, etc. could result in a submarine, instead of a kayak. 

Field & Steam, Perception and Future Beach are a few to consider. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ill mostly be using mine in small lakes. Nimisila and portage lakes. Also would like to try the tusk in the canal Fulton area. My budget probably maxes out around 500. I might go 550. But I don't want anything much bigger then the 10 footer 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I looked at one that was 11.5 and it seemed to big. I already have a 12 ft Jon boat and a 17 ft sea nymph. This is goin to be used for quick trips with little car transportation (don't wanna use the truck) 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nimi_fisher5 said:


> My budget probably maxes out around 500. I might go 550.


Nimi_fisher5,
Having tha budget in mind, take a look at these ideas:
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...51&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&searchTerm=kayak

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/sear...m&search=kayak&searchTypeByFilter=AllProducts

http://search.gandermountain.com/?Ne=4&N=1985+1000374&cname=Canoes-Kayaks

Good shopping!
Bowhunter57


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

I would take a look at the Ascend FS10


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

fully agree with bowhunter

Ascend is another one I would look at, thier D10T has a lot of guys talking. Not much known about them yet but seems to have potential and meet your needs.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I really like the ascend fs10. But it's only
From bass pros. So I'd also have to buy the 90 dollar shipping because there's no bass pro shops around here 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Bass pro site says 5.00 shipping promotion right now. I don't know if it applies to kayaks or not. I have been considering the ascend10 also. I wish there were some more reviews on them. I saw one review that says you can stand in them I don't know if I believe that in a 10 ft yak.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I just checked. It's like $95 dollar ship. Which I think might be a deal in it self. Which is pretty crazy. I really like the design of this yak tho....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm going to bass pro shop next week to look at the fs10 and fs12 in person. I think I'm going to go with the fs12 as of now.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I really wished to 10 came with a sit on top model. That's what I really want. Idk if it'll make that much of a difference tho. I like the sit on tops cause your up higher. But I might have to go with the sit in.... Are there any pros cons between sit in and sit on top


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Nimi_fisher5 said:


> I really wished to 10 came with a sit on top model. That's what I really want. Idk if it'll make that much of a difference tho. I like the sit on tops cause your up higher. But I might have to go with the sit in.... Are there any pros cons between sit in and sit on top
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Get this and throw some rod holders on it. 

http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-D10T-SitOnTop-Kayak-Titanium/product/12102505321114/


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Thats why they came out with the Ascend D10T. I assume that they had problems getting the stability you would want from the 29" width and 10' length of the fs10 as a SOT. So the D10T is 5" wider but the layout is different and for some reason they didnt set one up as an "angler" with rod holders. But still a good fishing platform.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Not sure what these guys think of the emotion kayaks but the Renegade and Stealth both look like what your wanting.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I know *Native* makes the *Redfish 10 Angler* but I have not seen them at any stores.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks rusty they both look like something I'm looking for. Now I have a list between the fs10, redfish, and the stealth. Now it just depends on availability 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I had the Potomac Tidewater. It is not a bad kayak for small rivers/streams. It is light weight and easy to transport. It does not, however, track well for lakes and big rivers (like the Ohio). As everyone has said here already, I recommend the FS10. It is night and day compared to the Tidewater. When (not if) you get into kayaking, you are going to wish you made the investment the first time so you don't have to sell your kayak for half of what you got it for the year before to your buddy to upgrade (as I did).


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Nimi_fisher5 said:


> I really wished to 10 came with a sit on top model. That's what I really want. Idk if it'll make that much of a difference tho. I like the sit on tops cause your up higher. But I might have to go with the sit in.... Are there any pros cons between sit in and sit on top
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think the biggest con of a sit in vs sot is if you get turned sideways in some rapids in a sit in you are going in the drink. A sot will ride it out. But a sit in has the advantage in colder water vs the sot. I prefer the sot just because I feel to confined in a sit in. Plus if you want to bail out to land a larger fish like a musky the sot is the way to go. I really like the ascend d10t and don't waste your money worrying about an angler addition. You can add all the rod holders yourself for half the price they will charge you. Plus usually they put the rod holders in the wrong place anyway.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice I will definitely be going with the sit on top because I love to fish for large trophy fish and I think it will be better in that regard. I would like to get the non angler kayaks but I just feel like drilling holes in my kayak for rod holders would frighten me, hahaha. So I'm not sure what to do about that 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Drilling holes isn't a big deal. Just make sure you know where you want them before you drill and use some sort of sealant.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I fish out of a Malibu Mini X. very happy


----------

